# FOLDERS TURNING INTO 0 KB FILES !!!!



## kinnan94 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi,
My portable hdd folders have turned into files of size 0kb.
And the contents of the folers are now in a separate folder named "ntfsck.00000000".
Can I get my files back??

*This happened after an interrupted chkdsk operation on the disk.
(the screenshot is also attached along with this query).


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF :smile:

Unfortunately, suddenly stopping chkdsk in the middle of trying to do repairs would be like suddenly stopping a surgeon. As you've found out, this often can*not* be done without some _serious_ consequences. :sad:

Hopefully you have a recent backup or system image that you can restore?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can try to recover by doing a *Check Disk *and not stopping it. 
go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type the drive letter of the external (eg) *H:* and press enter. At the *H:\> *prompt type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* to _Unmount_ the drive. *Check Disk* will go through 5 stages and will take a while, please be patient. 
If this does not work you can use the free TestDisk program to try and recover your files. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack, you will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to.


----------

